# New on this site.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello 

I'm a 27 year old woman from Denmark.

I live with my boyfriend and our son - we have 1 male mouse and 3 females + a litter of 8 babies atm. + a new litter coming soon.

Besides the mice, we have 6 rats and 35 gerbils (adult, young and babies - i breed them too).

Also we have 4 lovely cats 

Hope i can show my lovely little mice here and ask a lot of questions - always love to learn more about my animals


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum, please feel free to post up some photo's of your mice, we all love photo's


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, welcome, ask as many question as you like and yes we love photo's :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 

Ohhh i will go post pics right now for you


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

heya  welcome...hope you enjoy


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

